# how to connect PS3 to PC internet



## sirsmokeallot (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello, i just bought a PS3 and i was wondering if it is at all possible to hook up the ps3 to my PC and get internet of it. my pc interet is usb 3 mobile broadband. im running windows 7 64 bit.

Ty in advance for replys,
Sirsmokeallot


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi and welcome to tsf,

i know through wireless you can set up an internet share on the pc, but i think the most easy is to buy a router.

you can connect the modem to the router, then share the internet to PC and Ps3.

that way the pc does not need to be turned on when you want to play on ps3, plus its more easier to setup.


----------



## sirsmokeallot (Sep 17, 2010)

hmm ok, 
i managed to dig up an old bigpond router. trying that out.
tyvm


----------



## megadude (Sep 21, 2010)

just in case you're interested there's this program that allows to stream your internet media files from your pc to your ps3 ( it also works whit xbox360) through the router .
the best part , its free [url]http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/[/URL]


----------



## sirsmokeallot (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, no luck. managed to hook ps3 up to router wireless but no internet. cant find anyware in router settings to enable my internet connection (usb internet) to rout.
the router im trying is -3G9WB Bigpond 7.2 home network gateway.
Could anyone shed some light on how to set this up?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you explain your current Internet setup? Did you hook up the router to your cable or DSL line?


----------



## sirsmokeallot (Sep 17, 2010)

Iv'e got a usb broadband dongle.
so attempting to get then net from my usb thru pc into router.
But good news i got it working!
simply by connecting the ps3 to pc by ethernet cable.
changed network settings to enable my internet through a dedicated port. and ps3 did the rest. 
turned out to be very simple and 2min job.
ty again for replys


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Glad to see it was fixed, I was going to suggest ethernet but you worked it out for yourself 

Can you mark this thread as "Solved" under the "Thread Tools" menu.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Bperd2 (Jul 6, 2011)

sirsmokeallot said:


> Iv'e got a usb broadband dongle.
> so attempting to get then net from my usb thru pc into router.
> But good news i got it working!
> simply by connecting the ps3 to pc by ethernet cable.
> ...


dude can u tell me how exactly u did that!!!
i've tried but never got it working.
can u please give me the exact steps u went to do it 
send me an email to *REMOVED EMAIL*
thankz!!!ray:


----------



## Murchaay (Oct 30, 2011)

Can you tell me how to do it step by step?

PLEASE get back me ASAP


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Murchaay said:


> Can you tell me how to do it step by step?
> 
> PLEASE get back me ASAP


Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post the exact make and model of your modem and router? Also, please describe your network setup.


----------

